# eth0: Host name lookup failure

## maserding

Hello,

I have searched through the archives  and nothing has answerd my questions specifically, I have also been through the installation a few times, and I just can't get my network up. This is my first time with gentoo, but I have been using linux quite a while.

Here is the problem, at boot I get:

```

Bringing eth0 up...

Error: Problem starting needed services

          "netmount'" was not started.

```

If at the command line I run ifconfig I get:

```

eth0: Host name lookup failure

ifconfig: '--help' gives usage information.

```

I have set /etc/resolv.conf /etc/hostname /etc/dnsdomainname and /etc/conf.d/net and I have added it to rc-update.

My friend in my dorm is running gentoo and I am pretty sure I am using almost the exact configuration as him except my card uses the dmfe driver.

Using dmesg I see that the driver dmfe does in fact pick up eth0 and takes care of it.

So what else am I missing?

Quick help is appreciate, or I am going to have to install something else.

Thanks!

----------

## ikaro

looks like the net depends on netmount which as to be started before eth0. what are you using netmount for ? 

take a look at your /etc/hosts file and check that you have 

localhost  127.0.0.1 in thee

----------

## maserding

I have /etc/hosts all defined proper.

What is netmount? I have no idea what that is?

All I know is I can't even bring up eth0 or eth1 without it complaining about not having a host name  :Sad: 

----------

## ikaro

I think netmout is used to mount network file systems upon boot so its available when the machine is online.

if you dont need it, disable it.

----------

## maserding

how do I disable it?

I have a feeling disabling it won't help anyways, as I have said before, just running ifconfig on its own does not work.

----------

## ikaro

to disable is something you do in the kernel .. i dont know if you can run /etc/init.d/automount stop && rc-update del automount boot 

or something ..

maybe someone else knows the answer to the other question.

good luck

----------

## XBee

So is there any solvation of this problem? I have the same problem (mm-sources 2.6 r3) Please help  :Wink:  I am newbie in linux.

btw, KDE3.2 real rulez.

----------

## maserding

I am having the problem with 2.6.3 as well, I am going to try 2.4 right now, if that doen't work, it is bye bye gentoo

----------

## maserding

I might have found the problem.

When I boot up with the live install disk, it uses my ADMTek Comet card witch it needs to, since my school is on assigned dhcp, so I need the card with the right MAC address. Anyway, that card uses the tulip driver. 

But, I also have a second DavidCom card that uses the dmfe driver, this card is for my internal network, since I use my card as a router.

The problem is when I boot into my actual computer after install, it is try to make the DavidCom card eth0, instead of the ADMTek card. Is there a way to specify which is eth0?

----------

## maserding

going back to kernel 2.4.25 fixed it.

----------

## XBee

But i do have only 1 card(realtek8139)... I've tried 2.4 - problem still persists. Got back to 2.6.3 for now, maybe somebody knows the solvation?

----------

## maserding

You sure you compiled the driver in the kernel for it?

----------

